# dunno what model to get



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

hey im currently buying my speakers to get a 5.1 home theater system so far i got two paradigm focus for mains and a denon avr 987 for the receiver.... i usualy have music playing 24/7 so i want some bass.... the question is what model should i go with... and if i spend $500 on an NSD sub will i be satisfied.... thanks for th help


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi TJ.... can you tell us more about your room... size, cubic space, etc.? 

You mentioned you have music playing 24/7... is this generally background music or are there times where you really like to crank it up?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

i mostly like to crank it up and as for room dimensions i will have to measure later on today.... but it used to be a garage.... so it is really long then short from wall to wall.... ill take measurements later but overall id say its a small room... my main speakers fill up the room with ease


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would suggest one of the NSD subs would do you plenty fine... you can get one of the overstock PB12-NSD subs for $499 right now.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

thanks a lot sonny sorry i took forever to respond just this week was finals week and ahhhhhh....


----------

